# 1/2" or 7/16" climbing rope?



## Neem (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been using 1/2" ropes till now and never had problems. Are there so many advantages in turning into a smaller and lighter rope? Soon I need to replace my XTC. Thinking of taking an Hi-Vee but even curious to try a YALE Blaze. Any suggestion?


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Nov 1, 2010)

*rope*

Are you climbing srt. Then use smaller rope. If not use 11mm to 1\2in rope. I have used Fly in 11mm. It is lite for its size. There are other large yet lite ropes out there. SDS


----------



## RacerX (Nov 1, 2010)

I climbed on 1/2" XTC for a while, on 1/2" Blue Streak (hated the waxy feel), and also on 13mm Yellow Jacket. Then I bought a piece of 12mm Lava (Tachyon) and never looked back.


----------



## PinnaclePete (Nov 2, 2010)

:agree2:

7/16"(11mm) for SRT climbing and 1/2"(12.5mm) for DRT. Personally, I use Velocity (by Samson) for SRT (less stretchy) into the tree when needed, ArborMaster (Blue Streak, Gold Streak or BWR by Samson) for DRT and my work line. You can also use these for light rigging lines (8,100 lb rating) but choose a different color than what you climb on.


----------



## Neem (Nov 2, 2010)

Saw Dust Smoken said:


> Are you climbing srt. Then use smaller rope. If not use 11mm to 1\2in rope. I have used Fly in 11mm. It is lite for its size. There are other large yet lite ropes out there. SDS





> 7/16"(11mm) for SRT climbing and 1/2"(12.5mm) for DRT. Personally, I use Velocity (by Samson) for SRT (less stretchy) into the tree when needed, ArborMaster (Blue Streak, Gold Streak or BWR by Samson) for DRT and my work line. You can also use these for light rigging lines (8,100 lb rating) but choose a different color than what you climb on.




I am climbing SRT. maybe I was so not clear with the title...i meant working line...for climbing (ascending) I use a Static Flex (10,5mm)..and for working an XTC...just wanted to know if working with a lighter rope (Tachyon,Velocity, Blaze...) makes everything easier or it's more or less the same... Thanx for reppping


----------



## moss (Nov 2, 2010)

RacerX said:


> I climbed on 1/2" XTC for a while, on 1/2" Blue Streak (hated the waxy feel), and also on 13mm Yellow Jacket. Then I bought a piece of 12mm Lava (Tachyon) and never looked back.



100% agreement on Tachyon. A big benefit of lighter weight ropes like Tachyon is they're much less of a pain to haul up and move the tail of the rope around when you have to, and less rope weight below you overall as you climb. It all adds up to more energy expended when you're climbing a 16-strand 1/2" rope. Even Poison Ivy seems too heavy now.

Blaze is excellent but Tachyon is a little easier to grip.
-Andrew


----------



## RacerX (Nov 2, 2010)

moss said:


> 100% agreement on Tachyon. A big benefit of lighter weight ropes like Tachyon is they're much less of a pain to haul up and move the tail of the rope around when you have to, and less rope weight below you overall as you climb. It all adds up to more energy expended when you're climbing a 16-strand 1/2" rope. Even Poison Ivy seems too heavy now.
> 
> Blaze is excellent but Tachyon is a little easier to grip.
> -Andrew




Yeah, when you look at the spec's for the two ropes it doesn't seem like much of a difference but you sure can tell there is one when you're up in the canopy.


----------



## treeseer (Nov 4, 2010)

I've used blaze for years and like it OK. Before i knew what ISA and ANSI were, I climbed on 3/8" rope, ~3800#, and liked its lightness a lot, though I had to add hitches to the tautline to keep it from binding.

But that was then...


----------

